# value of St Croix rod & Penn reel?



## lillopad (Oct 27, 2008)

I am doing some spring cleaning, trying to turn some stuff into cash. I have a St Croix Premier 2401-M-5'9" rod, 1 pc, 1/4 - 5/8 oz lure / 6-15 lb line. I have a Penn 430SS on it. Both are in great shape and haven't been used in a couple of years. Anyone have a feel for value before I place the ad? I see the reel going for about $50 on e-bay. The rod? I see similar rods going up over $100, but I can't find an exact match to this model number. Thanks for any insite you guys can provide. Now Ill get back over to the hunting forums where I belong!


----------

